# not sure what I am seeing, but think its hot spots?



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I am not sure what I am looking at but on the dogs under belly there are these spots that are bright red and kinda small, probably a little smaller then a dime. Yesterday when we discoverd them there was only 2 and this morning the same but tonight there are 3 more. I have no idea what a hot spot is, but did some reading and all the reading says a dog will lick the spot, but reahven is not licking. So I am confused. I thought maybe it was a blood spot from bites from those little black flies but these spots are totally flat and there is from what I see no bit or swelling to indicate a bug bite. If anyone has any thoughts or suggestions I would love to hear them. Thanks so much.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Is your dog a swimmer? It could also be from the pollens in the air, all my dogs are having sneezes right now and one girl gets a red tummy.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

she is a swimmer yes. Last time she was swimming was I think tues. of the week that just got over. When she was a pup she would have redness on her belly from grasses and such, but this seems different.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

She may have just gotten into some kind of a bad grass, I would take some ACV and dab it on a cotton ball and rub it on the spots a couple times a day and see if they go away.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

ok will give it a shot, thanks  cant wait to smell that on her...not....lol.


----------

